# Ersatz für Thunderbird (windows), oder andere kontenverwaltung



## Andreas Späth (19. März 2007)

Hallöschen.


Ich nutze nun seit langem schon Thunderbird, aber langsam geht mir da etwas auf den Zeiger.
zB dass man SMTP Konten getrennt von POP3 Konten eingerichtet, und dann jedem Konto zugewiesen werden müssen.
Nein bitte keine Frage warum, aber mich stört es eben dermasen dass ich nun wechseln möchte 

Abgesehen von oben genanntem, und dem was ich gleich erwähne finde ich Thunderbird toll. Er ist schön leicht (also startet schnell), zuverlässig....

Worauf ich verzichten kann ist der Spamschutz von Thunderbird. Ich bin Serverseitig in Zukunft schon sehr zuverlässig durch ANPASS geschützt.
Pluginfähigkeit ist auch nicht notwendig für mich. Ich benutz den Mailclient ausschlieslich für eMails lesen, eMails schreiben, Dateianhänge an Mails drannpappen.
Und die möglichkeit den Maileingang von Konten auf Unterordner zu legen.
In Thunderbird kann ich ja anscheinend nur den Globalen Posteingang nehmen, oder es wird für jedes Konto gleich eine ganze Latte neuer Ordner angelegt...

Falls aber Jemand ein Plugin kennt, dass die beiden oben genannten Probleme behebt, würde ich gerne bei Thunderbird bleiben.
Wobei vor allem das erste mein größtes Problem ist, mit dem 2.tem kann ich ja noch einigermasen Leben wenn ich ein paar Filterregeln anlege (oder geht das sogar einfacher?)

Eine kostenpflichtige Software kommt für mich nicht wirklich in Frage, ich hab da bis jetzt dermasen schlechte Erfahrungen mit Mailclients gegen Bares machen müssen (und ich meine nicht Outlook XP oder sowas).
Betriebssystem ist Windows XP.

So, ich hoffe mal ich hab mich nicht wieder so umständlich ausgedrückt, und ihr versteht was ich meine 

Greetinx Andy


----------

